# Anyone had surgery for arthritis in hand?



## Marian (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi. Has anyone had surgery for arthritis in their hand? I had a knuckle in my thumb taken out 8 weeks ago and am still in agony. I have almost no grip and cannot perform simple tasks like doing up zips, peeling veg etc. Surgeon just shrugs and says give it time. Won't give me any indication of how MUCH time, however. He did not tell me beforehand that this was a lengthy recovery time despite my asking about side effects, problems etc.

I am getting quite desperate and would appreciate any comments from anyone else who has experienced it. As it is, I feel that as I went privately I may have paid someone megabucks to maim me.

Anyone pick up, from the tone of this that I am a tad cheesed off


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

My Mum had it done quite a few years ago she had a rod pushed down though the bone so it set in slight curve it did take awhile for it to settle down but once it had she could do anything she had before, knitting etc. but with no pain.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Arthritis*

Hello,

I have suffered with an athritic hand for years. Gets worse every winter same as ankle (once broken). Given what stories I have heard, think I might try retiring to warmer climate before I consider going under the knife.

Trev.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I was to have had my thumbs done albeit one at a time July this year, but because I also have a serious heart problem they would not do it [understandable] but I'm still with a lot of pain. The consultant told me that I would hate her for a long time after the operation because of the pain but that it will have settled down within a year. Hope this helps you to come to terms with the pain.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2007)

*Thanks*

At least your consultant was honest. Mine told me 4 - 6 weeks. Now he wonders why I am so freaked. Think long and very, very hard before you have this done. I have had a few bits pack up in recent years including a severe infection in the membrane around my heart and I have never had anything as painful or debilitating as this.

Sorry to moan but thanks for your reply.

Marian


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

My Grandad had what sounds like the same operation done early last year. It took about 6 months for him to be able to grip a golf club again (he's 85) and about a year for him to stop moaning about it :roll: , but he now swears that it's as good as it's been in the last 40 years.
I shattered my legs about 10 years ago (I'm 38 ) and the long term prognosis is that I'll have to have the same operation on my feet (multiples of) - the surgeon told me to put it off until for as long as I could grit my teeth as it would hurt like h*ll for months afterwards - sounds like you had a 'good news' surgeon.
Hope it starts to improve (it will) and that you can still grip a wine glass


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I had a Trapeziectomy of my right hand on the 7th August this year for arthritis. I was advised that it could be at least 6 months before I was able to use my hand properly. What I will say is that the severe bouts of pain I was experiencing have gone I am now only getting occasional twinges.

I had the condition in my right hand for 8 years and had been given several hydrocortisone injections during that time. I understand that in fact a maximum of two only should have been given but in all I had about 6! I have the same problem now in the left hand and while under the general anaesthetic I had for the Trapeziectomy the surgeon gave me a hydrocortisone injection in my left hand. This has relieved much of the pain I was experiencing in that hand but I know injections are only a short term solution.

There is a very good web site;

http://www.pncl.co.uk/~belcher/information/Trapeziectomy.pdf

that explains the details of the operation I have just had. The differences are that I was encouraged to start exercises two weeks following surgery after the light splint replaced the heavy one that was applied at the time of the operation. The stitches used were dissolvable ones so did not need removing. Also the surgeon who performed my operation did not undertake a ligament realignment that is the practice of a previous hand surgeon I had seen. I have been told by the one who did my operation that the outcome of the operations are the same with or without a ligament realignment.

I am not saying that having the op has been a piece of cake- try getting dressed for example only using one hand! The most important thing about this operation are the execises that must be undertaken regularly following the surgery.

I am due to see the surgeon next week when I hope he says everything is OK and that I can start driving again.


----------

